# Avelox antibiotic cause recurrence of SIBO?



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi-I have been lurking/posting here on and off for over 10 years. I finally got SIBO under control by stopping Protonix after being on some sort of PPI for over 16 years. I got put on the antibiotic Avelox 400 mg for 18 days to treat chronic sinisitis and SIBO is back worse than ever. I have been on VSL #3 (4 capsules/day) for about a week now and it seems worse. Should I take Xifaxin one more time or continue with VSL?Any advice would be greatly appreciated since i am desparate!Thanks so much,Carolyn


----------

